# 'holophonic' sound



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

Thus is an mp3 of an example of 'holophonic' sound - something that comes about through binaural recording. - http://www.binaural.com/binfaq.html

http://www.holophonic.ch/archivio/t...0Holophonic.mp3

Just plug some headphones into your PC and listen to this, to make it even better i would sugest closing your eyes too.

Note: Headphones MUST be worn for this to work


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

Files been removed due to bandwidth.


----------

